# Changed "O" to "S" Scale Accessory;How did I do??



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Noticed about a month ago Charles Ro (Biggest Lionel Dealer in US) had some real nice sales specials going. One item was the "O" scale #L16882 Covered Bridge. I needed a bridge for my inner circle All Aboard panels to match my outer circle #750 A/F Bridge. So I ordered it.
I know before ordering it I would have to modify it to "look" correct for "S" scale. When it came in I carefully reduced the size of the bridge and installed it. Of course more hiding of
the wires was required. Anyway the two pictures below show the results. 1st is night time scene and 2nd is day time scene showing the A/F 466(Comet) and A/F 322(Hudson) poking
their noses through their respective bridges. How does it look? Not sure the both different
type of bridges compliment each other?? Thoughts? Thanks; Larry:stroke:


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

they look good and I would like to know how you re-sized them but I personally would not have put the two of them together...but thats just me :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I believe he threw them in the washer on a very hot water cycle.....


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

midlifekrisiz said:


> they look good and I would like to know how you re-sized them but I personally would not have put the two of them together...but thats just me :smilie_daumenpos:


midlifekrisiz: Thanks for the compliments. I took exact measurements to see where I stood
with the S Gauge engines to make sure I had the clearence for the tallest point. (In this
case the Horns on Top of the 466.) The horns are even taller then the Observation Deck
on the 962 Blue Stripe car. I then cut the proper parts(Side Beams and Side Walls) with the help of a table saw. It took a little time and patience but it came out pretty well. Now your last point. I do have to agree with you that the bridges are a little close to each other. With the setup I have and the room permitted I had no choice. Same as with cars; no matter how big you build the garage they are never big enough!! Thanks Larry


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Just a followup: Has anybody ever seen a real Railroad Covered Bridge??:dunno: I'm sure there
where some; would be neat if any have survived. There are several Highway Covered
Bridges in Central Illinois that are still in use. Larry


----------

